# Days untill season



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

There is 139 more days untill my season starts up... and 124 untill my goose season begins. Lets hear about your seasons guys


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I was keeping track when it was still 200 some, I'm not even sure now, I'll just say too far.


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

I think its about 125 till early goose and 150 till the regular season opens :sniper:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

to far man


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

514 and counting!!! :roll:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

ahahahhaa


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

171 days until the ducks start dropping


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

129 now :lol:


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

113


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

when does ur season start?


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Sept.1 for everything, except in South game bird district it is Sept.10 for Specs.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

sept 1 for ducks? wher do you live


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

His location says SK.

Sept 1 for early Honkers in ND and MN. So 112 days 140 for ducks


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

nicceeee..... maybe i got less days than i think then


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Geez I'm still taking care of stuff from spring snow goose, don't pressure me.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

ahah u dont liek to be pressured to go duck hunting... :beer:


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Your right I lied I'm ready to go :sniper:


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

21 days!!!!! For me.

Argentina bound.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

You suck. I think I'm going next summer give us a report when you get back :beer:


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

I may suck. But I am going! Good luck if you make it.

Any ideas on which "outfitter" you may use?

I will for sure post pictures and results!!

JW


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Not sure I've had a couple of different invites so whover they're going with. I've been wanting to go forever next year is the year I'm making time, I don't care.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

where you going?


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

There is a liitle more then 100 days before early goose season kicks off.
What is everyone doing to get ready? I know I have to start cleaning decoys.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

dukegoose said:


> What is everyone doing to get ready?


Adding a long-distance; metal detecting homing device on the end of my shotgun barrel.
:sniper:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Bandman thats great! I didn't know they came out with those this year. Do they make those for REM 1100? Are those made by FA or GHG?


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

Only 99 more days left.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

dukegoose said:


> I know I have to start cleaning decoys.


What are decoys? I know I have been scouting out the brushiest fence rows.


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

SEVEN DAYS!!! :beer:

Its already hard to sleep, bags are 1/2 packed...


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

where u headed?


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

Colonel Pringles, Argetnita....

Just outside of Bahia Blanca.


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

ONE day!! :beer:

Sorry couldn't help myself. But in 24 hrs I am out of here!!!


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

dude i wish you the best of luck! bring back some pictures alright have a good one and shoot some birds


----------

